# Pins for driftwood plants



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I recently attached some plants to a piece of driftwood. Instead of using string, though, I used pins (like sewing pins) which I put into the wood about 1/2cm then twisted around the plant with tweezers.
Just wanted to make sure that's okay, and won't kill the plants or water?

It was a lot easier and nicer than string, anyway.

Also, how long does it take for the roots to attach?

Zoe


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I personally wouldn't put metal in my tanks.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

For what reason?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Dont see why it would hurt other than the sharp points. String dissolved over time though and IMo still a better alternative.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well the points are in the wood and I figure I'll just pull them out when the roots attach.
I prefer the string method because the strings disolve, but I can't get strings to hold plants on driftwood. I've tried many, many times and never have much luck with it :\


----------



## rba (Aug 25, 2006)

I would not use pins, they are not stainless steel, at least not a high grade. They rust and may be lightly plated with who knows what.


----------

